# Banana Splits?



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Now that the Banana Splits are making a comeback on the Cartoon Network, I wonder if the idea of producing the Banana Splits Buggy has been talked about? I'd buy four!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

You mean this ?
http://www.professorplastik.com/mon...ars/kookykars/bananabuggy/bananabuggy_kit.htm
I remember this kit from years ago ! Didn't buy it though.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yes! That's it!! I'd be cool at a larger scale though!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Don't quote me but I don't think Retro Resin is still a going concern.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I wasn't talking about Retro Resin- Moebius.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep I'd like to see it too,as a redone Aurora kit properly done by Mobius,
Gordon


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I asked Tom Lowe about reissuing the Aurora Banana Splits Buggy in a larger scale and he said it was a possibility but there were a lot of kits ahead of it first. Write to Round 2 if you want them to produce it.

It's a very well sculpted kit. I've seen a picture of a beautifully painted one and it looked very realistic.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Al at Python Kits aka http://www.nightgallerykits.net/, also offers a resin copy. I've gotten several kits from him and he's very, very reliable.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I remember building that years and years ago, not because of the Banana Splits (altho I grooved on the show) but because it was the only model kit of an ATV I'd ever seen.

Yeah, a re-release (modernized or not) would be welcome.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

The Space: 1999 guys would be thrilled for sure, I believe it's the same model Amphicat used on that show for the Moon Buggies.

http://www.6x6world.com/forums/brand-specific-brochures-ads/2122-amphicat.html


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a resin waiting to be done, but I got it from you-know-who, and it took me 9 months of badgering to get it! Buyer beware!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I would love to see it in plastic again. It is one of those kits that I have passed up for a long time. I watched the show as a kid all of the time. I got a box set a few years ago and watched some of that stuff. One episode had Robby the Robot on it.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

some time ago i awoke at 3 am with an idea in my head. the picture in my mind was the kiss destroyer cover, except with the banana splits dressed as the kiss band members (fleagle: paul, snorky: peter, drooper:ace, bingo:gene). that morning i called john bushlow of night life models and told him about it. he laughed his butt off, called me a sick man, and asked me to sketch it up so that it could be turned into a kit, which was eventually done.

at wonderfest, i confessed to ken kelly, who painted the original destroyer cover. he had no clue who the banana splits were, so he didnt understand at all (but nevertheless also called me a sick man), but his lady got it.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Sorry, but there are a few things from my past that I've no desire to re-live. Jason of Star Command, Far Out Space Nuts, Space Academy...and this. Nope, not everything old was gold!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

The Destroyer artwork is killer! LOL! Yeh, the show was real bad if you've watched it at all as an adult, but I loved it as a kid. (No wonder we're all so screwy! ) You have to wonder what kind of drugs the writers were using....I heard the guys who did the Rocky and Bullwinkle show were all dropping acid....Now it all makes sense....:freak:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

razorwyre1 said:


> some time ago i awoke at 3 am with an idea in my head. the picture in my mind was the kiss destroyer cover, except with the banana splits dressed as the kiss band members (fleagle: paul, snorky: peter, drooper:ace, bingo:gene). that morning i called john bushlow of night life models and told him about it. he laughed his butt off, called me a sick man, and asked me to sketch it up so that it could be turned into a kit, which was eventually done.
> 
> at wonderfest, i confessed to ken kelly, who painted the original destroyer cover. he had no clue who the banana splits were, so he didnt understand at all (but nevertheless also called me a sick man), but his lady got it.


I saw pics of these before. I would love to have this set! Very cool indeed and thanks for the back story on that one!

The Far Out Space Nuts.....SOLID GOLD! That song is great... ahaha....here come the tomatoes!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Banana Splits are a Hanna Barberra property.
We don't have a Hanna Barberra license.
No Banana Splits project on our list of future projects at this time.

Thanks for the suggestions.
PM Moderator


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Splits Destroyer - Outstanding!

The question begs to be asked - what were you doing the night before to evoke this kind of dream imagery?!?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...methinks drinking bong water was involved...


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I get a real kick out of that Splits/Destroyer art. Would love to have a kit of that.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Best odds of the Bannan Splits "Destroyer" as a kit would be from the resin garage kit community... I feel safe in saying that there is No chance it'll be done by Moebius...
Dave


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Syd and Marty Croft license on the other hand...:tongue:

Love that banana destroyer art!:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Metzner said:


> Best odds of the Bannan Splits "Destroyer" as a kit would be from the resin garage kit community... I feel safe in saying that there is No chance it'll be done by Moebius...
> Dave


Thank goodness...LOL..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hunch said:


> Syd and Marty Croft license on the other hand...:tongue:


1/6 scale Sleestacks?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> Best odds of the Bannan Splits "Destroyer" as a kit would be from the resin garage kit community... I feel safe in saying that there is No chance it'll be done by Moebius...
> Dave


already exists.... and has for a few years now. night life models of deltona florida makes/made it... in fact the plans for it were started the day after i had the idea.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

These were done by Sonny DePalma, good friend and Master fink artist!


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Hunch said:


> Syd and Marty Croft license on the other hand...:tongue:



Syd and Marty Kroft properties are just................creepy.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

AWESOME!!!! Land of the Lost models would be cool also!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Syd and Marty may not have been modelers, but I'll bet they had plenty of glue around!:drunk::lol:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I guess its just as well there will never be a Moebius kit of the Destroyer Splits..... I'm pretty sure they would be the epitome of that fine line that my wife would finally draw when it came to kits being on display around the house.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I believe that I just tripped ove a dead horse here.
Since it has been established that Banana Splits is not on any list of kits under development by Moebius Models I hope that there is no objection to closing this thread.

PM Mod


----------

